# On our front porch



## LilCujo (Jun 12, 2006)

I found four of these little guys in a nest on our front porch.


----------



## digital flower (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a bad hair day in #1.


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 12, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> Looks like a bad hair day in #1.


 
lol yeah, finaly someone I could relate to..lol


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 12, 2006)

Awwwww.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 12, 2006)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> lol yeah, finaly someone I could relate to..lol



Kind of like a little birdy troll.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 13, 2006)

They're swallows, aren't they?
Bird chicks always have this dinosaur look about them when they are still without their feathers ... bad hair day, indeed .
How did you get this close? Did you set up a ladder?


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2006)

How sweet they are!     

If you hung around long enough, you might could catch mama bird coming home to feed them.


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> They're swallows, aren't they?
> Bird chicks always have this dinosaur look about them when they are still without their feathers ... bad hair day, indeed .
> How did you get this close? Did you set up a ladder?


 

why yes they are baby swallows. We have some on our back patio too, they are so cool. I used my 28-300 lens and zoomed that baby in...I will have to sit on our porch to catch momma comming home to feed those should be some nice shots.

-lol they do look like jurassic trolls don't they..lol


----------

